# router bit guarantee



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

i have read questions about MLCS router bits and i to had some resevations about them allso. i have several brands (well known) and wanted to try the MLCS and found them to be a good bit for the money.
one of the bits that i had bought was a 1/2 * 8deg. dovetail bit. i had gotten this bit for doing sliding dovetails. well i first rough out with 5/16 stright bit to remove the bulk of material, then go through the dovetail bit and well 3 1/2 in
and the bit broke of.
since MLCS has a 1 year guarantee on that brand i called them and its true about the guarantee the new one on its way. 
i did make one change for 2 dollars and got there KANTA brand which has a life time guarantee on it and a better grade of carbide. i work mostly with oak and brazilan cherry, the brazilan cherry is tough stuff.
so www.mlcs.com


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Roy,

Thanks for the info. It is always good to find out who stands behind their product and who don't. After your post I would not hesitate to buy from them when the need arises.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

That was great customer servive from a company that will stand behind thier product.


----------

